# Alpine / Metra Dash kit power problem



## DW505 (Jul 28, 2016)

I had a Metra Dash Kit professionally installed in a Pontiac G6 about 6 years ago and an alpine IDs-x001 and it worked flawlessly until recently. I had no power and thought I blew the fuse, but it was not. I plugged the fuse back in and all of a sudden I had power again. It repeats this over and over. It never blows the radio fuse. I just have. To pull it and pop it back in. The power goes away after the vehicle has neen shut off for several minutes. I checked the wiring harness and the are no loose writes or obvious shorts. Any ideas?


----------

